# Should I smoke if it's raining?



## msblann1960 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok...I searched for this...but couldn't really find anything.

Hope I don't sound too silly...but it's been raining all night here...and supposed to rain all day...lot's of humidity. 

Is smoking a cigar a bad idea? I mean, will this type of weather adversely affect the experience? :noidea:

Thanks in advance!

Mark


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I don't thing there is any time smoking a cigar is a bad idea.. As long as your smokes are ready (fresh out of the humidor),and you are not forced to be IN the rain..smoke on!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have noticed with some cigars a very humid day can in fact alter the smoking experience. Sometimes for the better some times for the worst. Cigars stored on the dry side seem to smoke cooler and denser. While cigars stored wetter can sometime taste sour or stale bitter and draw poorly.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I find if it's real humid or raining, my cigar will tunnel a lot and need relights. I tend to smoke smaller sticks in that case


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Personally, this sounds like the perfect occasion for a Hemingway short story, nice and quick!


----------



## J-P (Oct 29, 2010)

Nasty rainy day....those are the days I use for excuses to do nothing but sit in and smoke. Congrats....


----------



## msblann1960 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the input! Hell...I'm going for it.

I'll let you know how it turns out!:smoke:


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I wouldn't let the rain stop my parade!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Smoke anytime where and ash and and cherry can be held.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have noticed with some cigars a very humid day can in fact alter the smoking experience. Sometimes for the better some times for the worst. Cigars stored on the dry side seem to smoke cooler and denser. While cigars stored wetter can sometime taste sour or stale bitter and draw poorly.


Ditto this and to add, I've had them plug up on me during times of high humidity.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lots of good info here I never thought about weather conditions affecting the experience in these manners.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Great....now I'm going to have to get some "rainy day" smokes !


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I actually enjoy it...I keep my smokes at 65% and smoking outside ( on the patio with a ceiling of course ) usually enhances the effect of having the cigar smoke stay and swirl around...good hang time. If it's windy obviously I won't smoke...but for some reason when it's raining outside I find the whole cigar experience better.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Regardless of how the cigar smokes, I never really enjoy a cigar as much in the rain as I do in the warmer, sunnier, outdoor weather. If I'm going to smoke on a rainy day it will be something quick and nothing particularly special. I don't want rainy weather spoiling what should be a nice, relaxing and enjoyable moment.


----------



## scrunchie (Jul 24, 2008)

Dude, you live in Louisiana. When is it not humid? Spark it up.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I actually enjoy it...I keep my smokes at 65% and smoking outside ( on the patio with a ceiling of course ) usually enhances the effect of having the cigar smoke stay and swirl around...good hang time. If it's windy obviously I won't smoke...but for some reason when it's raining outside I find the whole cigar experience better.


Amen! I've been looking forward to the wetter change in the seasons.

If I didn't smoke when it was raining I'd only be able to smoke a couple months out of the year. Get out there and enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

I personally think smoking on a rainy day is the best day to smoke one. Have a nice cup of coffee and a nice smoke om the porch while enjoying nature.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Pop it. 

Just make sure the cigar does not get wet.

Smoking can be and should be done in all weather conditions.... hell, I once popped one when it was 10 degrees outside--- I needed the smoke. Needless to say, it took me an hour before I regained total feeling in my hands...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Ditto this and to add, I've had them plug up on me during times of high humidity.


Yes on occasion poor draw is a big issue once you get to the 1/2 way point they will get plugged or that nasty brown nicotine at the head of the cigar yuck!:hat:


----------



## msblann1960 (Oct 21, 2010)

scrunchie said:


> Dude, you live in Louisiana. When is it not humid? Spark it up.


LOL...true. Good point.

Well I went ahead and bit the bullet.

Now, I'm rather new to all this so my feedback is limited.

Cigar: A. Fuente 858 Flor Fina Maduro

The whole experience went pretty good. The draw seemed fine...it burned well the whole time. Of course, it wasn't raining hard, just a light drizzle...slight wind.

Sat outside and watched some squirrels chase each other around.

Not a bad cigar...pretty decent.

Well, I know now...Rain, snow or shine...I shall fire her up! :smoke:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

scrunchie said:


> Dude, you live in Louisiana. When is it not humid? Spark it up.


Likewise in S. Florida, the sun is shining with 95% humidity

When it rains the humidity goes down to 90%...LOL


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

It isn't always 70 RH & 70 %F. in Havana,Cuba.
Late night, the numbers are well above 90...long lines of people waiting to buy ice cream. Cigars being smoked.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I have have had 50/50 luck on smoking in the rain. I've had a few smokes get too much humidity in them and they start going out alot. Then sometimes, I have one or two while smoking in the rain (on my covered porch) and they do just fine.
If its raining bad, I just grab a so-so cigar; so not to waste a great smoke!


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Here in SoCal, we just had a bunch of rainy, humid weather, now we have hot, dry weather. I hate them for smoking equally, as the cigars seem to have issues according to each type of weather. Plugging and uneven burn in humid weather, and tunnelling in dry weather.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Rainy day smoking and high humidity is why God invented dry boxing. A cigar, dry boxed, at 55% rH for a week, will stand up to nearly anything short of a monsoon.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

It's still pouring (Mark and I live close). I just finished a 601 Green Robusto, and had no problems.

I've not noticed any burn issues in humid vs dry weather (dry weather being a relative term for us Louisianans LOL). I've found that extreme heat and cold detract from the experience for me more than humidity alone does. 110 degrees and sticky hot outside makes it uncomfortable to sit in one spot and smoke for an hour or more, and seems to make the cigar taste a bit off. I'm likewise uncomfortable sitting outside in the freezing cold, and the cold air seems to numb my taste buds a bit. I think it's probably subjective, just from me being uncomfortable, more than it is actually affecting my tastes, though.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

I love enjoying a cigar in the rain (just make sure you're covered or your cigar is from getting wet). It's pretty relaxing


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Never thought about smoking in the Rain. but sounds like it would be a nice relaxing time. I'll have to try it when we get rid of this 90 degree weather in November


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Rainy day smoking and high humidity is why God invented dry boxing. A cigar, dry boxed, at 55% rH for a week, will stand up to nearly anything short of a monsoon.


My only problem is that I can't seem to plan a week ahead with what I'd like to smoke. I kinda just reach into the humidor and see what I feel like.


----------



## Swenny69 (May 31, 2010)

I generally love smoking when it's raining outside. I think the smokes have much better flavor with higher humidity.


----------

